# Logitech MX 518

## carpman

Hello, ok got my new MX 518 mouse  :Smile:  trouble is getting it setup right  :Sad: 

Have searched through forums and looked on linux-gamer and can get it working but not how i want.

Left, right, middle and middle as scroll work fine. The 2 thumb buttons do nothing, but the larger button (app button) above wheel sets page back in firefox. The 2 resolution buttons work fine.

To be honest i am little confused with the option on how to get it working, would like the thumb buttons to be page forward, back not that i use that feature a lot but it is a start. Not sure what to use the app button for, in windows it works like alt tab so maybe could use it as window or desktop switcher.

this is my setup so far as taken from forums and linux-gamer:

xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "evdev"

        Option          "Dev Name"      "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

        Option          "Dev Phys"      "usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input0"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Buttons"               "10"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Resolution"            "800"

EndSection

```

cat .xinitrc

```

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32"

imwheel -k -b "67"

```

cat .imwheelrc

```

"(null)"

None, Up, Alt_L|Left

None, Down, Alt_L|Right

".*"

 None, Up,   Alt_L|Left

 None, Down, Alt_L|Right

```

----------

## pilo

I'm using a MX500. I don't know how different they are but I'll post my configs for comparison anyway.

xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

        Option      "Dev Name"  "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "Dev Phys"  "usb-0000:00:02.0-4/input0"

        Option  "Buttons"       "9"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option  "Resolution"    "800"

EndSection

```

.gnomerc

```

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9" &

imwheel -k -p -b "67" &

```

My only issue is that the cruise-control buttons generate two events, one click and one scroll, but as long as I don't point it at links and buttons..

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply, you conf did not work, back to no scroll or thumb buttons.

Really not sure what is amiss?

----------

## meitnerium

 *pilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My only issue is that the cruise-control buttons generate two events, one click and one scroll, but as long as I don't point it at links and buttons..

 

I have the same problem with my logitech mx 518 mouse. When I scoll too fast in firefox, I always follow a link in the page... There are no issue to don't have the click when scrolling?

----------

## Skrot

A solution for that problem may be typing in about:config into the firefox URL thingy. In the Filter box, type in middlemouse.contentLoadURL (or just middlemouse), and change the value of middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false.

I always turn this off as soon as I install Firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## meitnerium

Thanks a lot for your help, but definitly it's come from the evdev driver... With this setting :

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Buttons"      "10"          # adding this enables the extra butt

ons on the MX510

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"        # adding this maps wheel scrolling e

vents to mouse buttons 9 & 10

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

And this in my .xinitrc (I always start my Xserver manually, I'm not sure if gdm or kdm read this file)

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"

I also tested the +/- button on the mouse, and it's change the speed... too great!

----------

## Grooby

I follow what you did but I am still getting the scroll = click problem.  Have you guys figure this out?

----------

